# إسطوانة تعليم برنامج Primavera Project Planner باللغة العربية + تحميل البرنامج



## عبد السبوح (15 فبراير 2011)

يسعدني أن أقدم لكم إسطوانة تعليم برنامج Primavera Project Planner باللغة العربية .
Primavera Project Planner V3.3.1

البرنامج الشهير في إدارة المشاريع



بريمافيرا هذا البرنامج العالى الأداء فى تخطيط عدة مشروعات و التحكم بهم, برنامج يمكنه استيعاب عدد لا نهائى من المشاريع, أو العمليات. بل يمكنه تحمل مشروع بحجم كبير, ذو تفاصيل كثيرة و بأكثر من مرحلة. أيضا يمكنه التنسيق لأهداف للمشروع. هذا البرنامج سيمنحك الفرصة حتى تطور طريقة عملك لتنظيم وإدارة أى مشروع مهما كان حجمه أو تفاصيله .... ولكل ما تريد معرفته عن برنامج بريمافيرا الرائع والذى يعرض من خلاله تحديد صلاحيات التعامل مع البرنامج، وحساب وضبط جداول العمل تحديد المدة الزمنية للمشروعات، وكيفية وضع أجندة للأنشطة اليومية؟


*صور الإسطوانة :*



































حجم الأسطوانة 197 ميغابايت



تحميل الإسطوانة التعليمية :

http://rapidshare.com/#!download|283tg|106512865|Primavera.part1.rar|95000

http://rapidshare.com/#!download|298tl|106512876|Primavera.part2.rar|95000

http://rapidshare.com/#!download|366tg|106512788|Primavera.part3.rar|6920






باسورد فك الضغط :



www.arabsdurra.com



تحميل برنامج البرامافيرا



http://rapidshare.com/#!download|351l35|106521640|Primavera_Project_Planner_v3.3.1_By_Bilal-Aziz.part1.rar|100000

http://rapidshare.com/#!download|353dt|106521626|Primavera_Project_Planner_v3.3.1_By_Bilal-Aziz.part2.rar|58988






منقوووووووووووووول 

هو طبعا انا معرفوش بس كنت بدور عليه و الروابط شغالة بتاريخ النهاردة ​​


----------



## احمد سويلم (16 فبراير 2011)

مشكور اخى الكريم على مجهودك العظيم ونرجو منك المزيد والمزيد ,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## عبد السبوح (18 فبراير 2011)

الشكر لله اخي احمد 

نسيت كتابة كلمة السر لتشغيل البرنامج (السريال)

*04166-12923-6870-6168991

حيث ان الرقم **6168991 في اخر خانة 
*


----------



## سارية عثمان (7 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم ،ارجو منك او من الاخوان توفير روابط بديلة لـrapidshare


----------



## Eng.zeky (8 يونيو 2011)

*بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم ،ارجو منك او من الاخوان توفير روابط بديلة لـrapidshare*


----------



## safa aldin (8 يونيو 2011)

الرجاء رفع البرنامج على روابط سهلة للتحميل وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سارية عثمان (8 يونيو 2011)

نرجو الاستجابة


----------



## aidsami (9 يونيو 2011)

شكرا للاخ صاحب المشاركة.

ساحاول المساعدة.


----------



## aidsami (9 يونيو 2011)

سلام

لتحويل الروابط

زوروا الموقع

http://absba.org/showthread.php?t=1081317


----------



## elecmoon (18 يونيو 2011)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## mosa salah aly (29 أغسطس 2013)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## chebbah_ahmed (29 أغسطس 2013)

بارك الله فيك على هذا البرنامج المفيد


----------



## ielnady05 (3 سبتمبر 2013)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## صعبة المنــال (10 أكتوبر 2013)

موضوع اكثر من رائع 
شكرا جزيلا لجهدك المميز


----------

